# CORTAFLEX HA - Does it really work??



## littlebranshill (19 July 2011)

Got 2 oldies and a 16yr old with a slipped achilles tendon injury in my yard.  They have all been on Cortaflex HA for 3 years.  We usually buy a gallon drum and split the cost between 3 of us as its cheaper that way.  One girl is now questioning why she should still feed it as her 23yr old Warmblood is only used for light hacking and she said its like giving a 90yr old the elixir of life!  I can't say I have seen any significant improvement with my  two horses but one's retired and as I have been feeding it for 3yrs so who's to say?  Would appreciate feedback.


----------



## irish_only (19 July 2011)

I took my 21yo off it about 8 months ago and can't say i've noticed any difference.


----------



## Benjamin Brown (19 July 2011)

I think of it as a preventative measure, not something that you can necessarily see the benefit of on a day to day basis but something that will prevent problems occurring later in life. 

We have two horses on our yard who are aged.  One is 21 and has been on it for 6 years.  To look at him you would not guess his age and he is still mad keen out hunting.  The other is 19 has been with an owner who doesn't believe in supplements and that horse looks aged, has joint problems and soundness issues.

So I guess you will never know but I'm one for erring on the side of caution despite it being a costly supplement.


----------



## littlebranshill (19 July 2011)

irish_only said:



			I took my 21yo off it about 8 months ago and can't say i've noticed any difference.
		
Click to expand...

Do you still ride your horse?


----------



## muff747 (19 July 2011)

I wouldn't buy Cortaflex because it is so extorsionately expensive
Instead, when it came to the time when my gelding needed a little help in that respect, I chose Equimins Flexijoint.
Before, my gelding was dragging his hind toes coming out of the stable.  After only a week he wasn't dragging his toes, so I vote for Equimins, it's much cheaper.  
And I began using their human version (Revitalife Flexijoint) when my hip joint started aching after a lot of walking and I noticed a definite difference after only 5 days and it had gone completely within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Louby (19 July 2011)

After my last horse had ringbone, sidebone, I decided to feed Cortavet as a preventative measure to my new 4 yr old.  He is now 12 and touch wood has not had any lameness problems.  I ran out 3 mths ago and couldnt get it from my usual cheaper supplier so havent bought any yet and Im not sire what to do.  It is expensive and half of me says buy it, the other half isnt sure if it ever made any difference.  It never made any difference to my last horse but then she was probably too far gone for it to have any effect.


----------



## alsiola (20 July 2011)

The evidence that any oral joint supplements do any good is extremely weak, so given their fairly large cost I wouldn't use them myself.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (20 July 2011)

My vet said yes, but make sure its HA, the normal one is no good, I was really annoyed as my horse had been on it for years then I found out it was rubbish.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 July 2011)

i changed diamond from cortiflex HA to flexi joint  i notice the difference in her as well as my pocket

http://www.equimins-online.com/cgi-...ijoint_Cartilage_Supplement_49.html#aP46#aP46
 so did an instructress who didnt know the 29 year old was on it and said amazing today i said he is on flexi joint now



muff747 said:



			I wouldn't buy Cortaflex because it is so extorsionately expensive
Instead, when it came to the time when my gelding needed a little help in that respect, I chose Equimins Flexijoint.
Before, my gelding was dragging his hind toes coming out of the stable.  After only a week he wasn't dragging his toes, so I vote for Equimins, it's much cheaper.  
And I began using their human version (Revitalife Flexijoint) when my hip joint started aching after a lot of walking and I noticed a definite difference after only 5 days and it had gone completely within a couple of weeks.
		
Click to expand...

finally   at last an independent person also vouches for flexi joint  ty MUFF ^5 
we have 6 on it here  my donkey also couldnt get up after rolling  also couldnt get down her ramp  now she trots and canters and has changed  and she only on 1 measure


----------



## Lucinda_x (20 July 2011)

Im just feeding glucosamine to my 14 year old as a preventative (Think thats the right word  ).


----------



## GinnieRedwings (20 July 2011)

We never used Cortaflex because it's so bloody expensive, but there are plenty of cheaper Glucosamine/Chondroitin products alternatives around. We use Equiflex (from Healthspan Vetvits - works out £16 for 40 days for 500kg horse) and that gave an oldie we had enough of a lease of life to be in full work for at least 5 more years before he was put down at 26 due to a melanoma.

I was told that racing TBs are on Glucosamine as a matter of course and so are most sports horses. I think it works both as a preventative measure, to ensure healthy cartilage in younger horses in hard work and as a curative measure for horses who are beginning to feel their age.


----------



## Hadders (21 July 2011)

YES!!  I'd recommend it everytime.

I used to feed my elderly native chap just cod liver oil, good old fashioned all round supplement, but by his early 30's it became less effective and he started to get a little stiff.  I started him on cortaflex, he thrived on it, became virtually stiff free and moved freely, I had him and had him on it, until he was 41 - so yes its one supplement I fully believe in!


----------



## Bustalot (21 July 2011)

swear by it. My horse was diagonosed with arthritis in his neck 2 years ago and it was very touch and go as to whether he would make it through one week as he was struggling to lift his head from the floor! After the initial treatment from the vet i put him on the cortaflex HA and he was back to normal. Few months later i tried another supplement as it was cheaper. He went rapidly down hill and a trip back to the vets. Back on the cortalfex HA and he is doing well. Well worth paying the money out (although i do get it cheaper than the RRP) Wouldn't bother with any other joint supplements now. But i think different supplements work for different horses.


----------



## m1187604 (24 July 2011)

GinnieRedwings said:



			We never used Cortaflex because it's so bloody expensive, but there are plenty of cheaper Glucosamine/Chondroitin products alternatives around. 

i have used equiflex for years now and its a very good, cheaper alternative that does the same job.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## soulfull (25 July 2011)

I'm another one that would not use it because of the expense and hype

I also use Equi flex  on my 7 yr old.  he has no problems BUT I have noticed a freer longer stride after being on equi flex for 2 months.  I only feed the low dose so it cost £8 per month


----------

